# Varietal Grape Concentrates



## paulwdodd (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello Winemakers, 

I am working in the UK and have ambitions of creating premium wine kits using several varietal grape concentrates of the highest quality available.

I am looking on advice on where to find quality grape concentrates and knowing that people here are wine experts I thought this would be a great place to start. 

I am looking for links to direct manufacturers rather than wholesalers or agents, but links can be from anywhere globally, all help and advice on this is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance

Paul


----------



## abefroman (Dec 31, 2010)

paulwdodd said:


> Hello Winemakers,
> 
> I am working in the UK and have ambitions of creating premium wine kits using several varietal grape concentrates of the highest quality available.
> 
> ...



You would probably want to buy from the wineries directly, there are already quite a few high end concentrate kits out there though.


----------



## DianeColeman (Dec 6, 2011)

paulwdodd said:


> Hello Winemakers,
> 
> I am working in the UK and have ambitions of creating premium australian wine
> kits using several varietal grape concentrates of the highest quality available.
> ...




You can use this as a directory in searching for a seller near you.

http://www.wine-searcher.com/merchants/uk,winery,13

I prefer you buy grapes locally so you can assure the quality of the produce yourself.


----------



## Julie (Dec 6, 2011)

DianeColeman said:


> You can use this as a directory in searching for a seller near you.
> 
> http://www.wine-searcher.com/merchants/uk,winery,13
> 
> I prefer you buy grapes locally so you can assure the quality of the produce yourself.



Hi DianeColeman,

I don't think you realized this but the thread is a year old.


----------

